
Selling my business: Selldom.io, a marketplace to buy and sell unused domains - cx42net
Hi everyone! I&#x27;m selling Selldom.io, a marketplace to sell and buy unused domains.<p>The service is complete and works well. It contains a welcome email sent automatically (you can adjust the message), the domain verification system to ensure the seller really owns it and an auction system.<p>I&#x27;m selling it because I want to focus on other product I&#x27;m working on and building a marketplace requires some focus that I don&#x27;t have right now.<p>Regarding the statistics:<p>* The service is receiving around 800 visitors per month.<p>* There are 87 verified members of the newsletter<p>* 159 accounts, including 151 verified.<p>* 240 domains, including 123 verified<p>It has been built in Python (Flask framework) with MySQL database and relies on Redis for the async tasks (domain verification, emails, etc)<p>I&#x27;m asking for a price of 1250$.<p>If anyone is interested, feel free to reach out.<p>I have a few ideas that can be implemented to increase the uniqueness of the service.<p>I&#x27;m happy to help you install the code on your server, and explain how it works to help you get started.
======
cx42net
I've also developed three features for this that are not enough put in front.

# Price comparator feature:

The first one is a price comparator of the major registrars on the web. It's
located at [https://selldom.io/prices/](https://selldom.io/prices/). You can
get a quick view of the best price for any domain.

Take the .com for instance, with the quick link:
[https://selldom.io/prices/.com](https://selldom.io/prices/.com), you have all
the prices offered by the registrars with their fluctuations, and which one
has the best offer right now.

You could easily implement an affiliate system with it and put it more in
front of the visitors.

# Wall of fame feature:

The second tool is the "Wall of Fame". When someone validates a domain, they
can put any text on the DNS verification, and the text is put on the WoF:
[https://selldom.io/wall-of-fame/](https://selldom.io/wall-of-fame/)

Then, people can vote and the best one is on top.

This link is not available to the public (but can easily be added) and can
leverage the fun side of validating a domain for instance.

# Dedicated domain feature

If a seller modifies it's A DNS entry for a selling domain to point to
Selldom.io, the domain will display a dedicated page to sell the domain. This
can help the seller increase the chance to sell the domain. Again, this is not
well documented but the feature is already implemented.

I have an example ready to showcase it:
[http://newsletter.cc](http://newsletter.cc)

(note: this doesn't work with https as it would require Selldom.io to manage
SSL for all the domains in sales!)

